# Start recording in the middle



## Bryanr5 (Aug 5, 2020)

On my Roamio if I joined a show late and wanted to record and hit record in the middle of the show it recorded the entire show. With the edge it seems to start from the point the record is hit. Is it possible to get the entire show?


----------



## tommage1 (Nov 6, 2008)

It depends if the show you are going to record is on a channel that is currently tuned. If so might get the whole thing (depending on how long the show is and when you start). If you are trying to record a show on a freshly tuned channel you will only get from where you start.


----------



## celtic pride (Nov 8, 2005)

This happens to me sometimes. if the show is already on i usually hit the info button and look to see if the movie or program will be repeated again and if it is i just set to the tivo to record the whole program at that time and channel. if there is no repeat i just record it and watch it later any way.


----------



## boydn1 (Apr 17, 2020)

Bryanr5 said:


> On my Roamio if I joined a show late and wanted to record and hit record in the middle of the show it recorded the entire show. With the edge it seems to start from the point the record is hit. Is it possible to get the entire show?


If their wasn't already a tuner on that channel it can't see in the past...


----------

